# Find today



## cadillacbike (Mar 2, 2012)

Found this jc higgins flightliner today at a good price.Not for sure what it is.serial number is 502  46170 633715 .Any help of the year  would be very greatful.   kevin


----------



## jd56 (Mar 2, 2012)

*Nice 60's ladies Fightliner*

Mid 60's I'm guessing. 502 is for the Sears Chain, and the exact year you'll need Adams or Phils help on. 
Nice find brother. Does the tanklight work? 
And I did get your PM...Not bad at all. Shame I would have stopped there tomorrow and snatched that up. I'm still looking for mens Flightliner at the deal price you got.


----------



## robertc (Mar 2, 2012)

Kevin,

Sweet deal and a awesome bike. Congratulations.

Robert


----------



## cadillacbike (Mar 3, 2012)

*jc higgins*

Robertc ; The bike cleaned up well.Would you beleave i paid $50 for the bike at the goodwill.I have a pennys flightliner. it looks good sitting beside this.Am still hoping for a date of the bike.    kevin


----------



## Adamtinkerer (Mar 5, 2012)

4617= 1961 'liner, first year for the chrome frame. nice score!!!


----------



## cadillacbike (Mar 6, 2012)

*jc higgins*

Adamtinkerer' Thank you for your time and helping me.  kevin


----------

